# ISO healthy red potato recipes



## crankin (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a bunch of red potatoes that I do not know what to do with. Does anyone have a good mashed potato recipe that is healthy to use these in? Or perhaps another dish that is easy and healthy?

Thanks


----------



## auntieshelly (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Crankin ~   Try this healthy warm (or can be served chilled) red potato salad.  I do not have the exact measurements, but it always turns out great and is very popular. 

Boil the potatoes in slightly salted water until fork-tender.  While potatoes boil, make the dressing.  In a large bowl, whisk together olive oil, lemon juice, finely chopped red onion, garlic, rosemary, fresh parsley or cilantro, salt and pepper to taste.  You may add other herbs, if you desire.  When potatoes are cooked, drain and let them cool slightly.  While still warm, cut potatoes in quarters or eighths (depending on size of potato) and immediately toss with dressing.  Let marinate a bit before serving. (Adjust salt, pepper, oil, lemon, to taste before serving.)  Serve warm, at room temperature or chilled.  You may add some chopped roasted red peppers for taste and color or my favorite -- add cooked green beans!  Healthy and Good!!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 1, 2008)

I only buy the red or purple skin potatoes, with the exception of the gourmet ones, and use them wherever I would use a potato normally - potato and leek soup, roast meals, mashed potato, shepherd's pie, moussaka, baked potato in its jacket.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

auntieshelly said:


> Hi Crankin ~ Try this healthy warm (or can be served chilled) red potato salad. I do not have the exact measurements, but it always turns out great and is very popular.
> 
> Boil the potatoes in slightly salted water until fork-tender. While potatoes boil, make the dressing. In a large bowl, whisk together olive oil, lemon juice, finely chopped red onion, garlic, rosemary, fresh parsley or cilantro, salt and pepper to taste. You may add other herbs, if you desire. When potatoes are cooked, drain and let them cool slightly. While still warm, cut potatoes in quarters or eighths (depending on size of potato) and immediately toss with dressing. Let marinate a bit before serving. (Adjust salt, pepper, oil, lemon, to taste before serving.) Serve warm, at room temperature or chilled. You may add some chopped roasted red peppers for taste and color or my favorite -- add cooked green beans! Healthy and Good!!


 
sounds delicious !



auntieshelly said:


> I agree, Celiac. Roasting red potatoes is another delicious way to prepare them. By using olive oil, they are healthy, too! My friend roasts the potatoes like you do only with lots of whole unpeeled garlic cloves. Before serving the potatoes, she squeezes each clove of roasted garlic onto the potatoes. YUM!! (I think I'm going to have roasted red potatoes and garlic for dinner tonight!!!)


That does sound yummy!!



CeliacFamilyCook said:


> I like to chop them into bite size pieces and then toss with olive oil, rosemary, parsley, and minced garlic. I then spread them out on a baking sheet and put them in the oven at 375 for about 30-45 mins (depends on the size you cut the potatoes) until they're a tad crispy on the top. It makes them taste slightly sweet and savory at the same time.


I will have to try this next time ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Mar 2, 2008)

I like to chop them into bite size pieces and then toss with olive oil, rosemary, parsley, and minced garlic.  I then spread them out on a baking sheet and put them in the oven at 375 for about 30-45 mins (depends on the size you cut the potatoes) until they're a tad crispy on the top.  It makes them taste slightly sweet and savory at the same time.


----------



## auntieshelly (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree, Celiac.  Roasting red potatoes is another delicious way to prepare them.  By using olive oil, they are healthy, too!  My friend roasts the potatoes like you do only with lots of whole unpeeled garlic cloves. Before serving the potatoes, she squeezes each clove of roasted garlic onto the potatoes.  YUM!!  (I think I'm going to have roasted red potatoes and garlic for dinner tonight!!!)


----------



## Treklady (Mar 2, 2008)

I too do not have the exact measurements, but here goes.

I boil about 6-7 medium sized red creamers, but any red potato will do. Boil them in their skins until fork tender. In a side bowl mix one cup of plain yogurt, and 1-2 T  horseradish. I hang on the side of 1 T, for 2 was too much for me. Tailor it to your tastes. Pour  over drained hot potatoes. Enjoy


----------



## JillBurgh (Mar 2, 2008)

crankin said:


> I have a bunch of red potatoes that I do not know what to do with. Does anyone have a good mashed potato recipe that is healthy to use these in? Or perhaps another dish that is easy and healthy?
> 
> Thanks



Boil potatoes skin-on until tender. Coarsely mash potatoes, adding low-fat (not No-fat) buttermilk until desired consistency. Incorporate 1-2 Tbl parmesan cheese and salt and pepper to taste.

Tips: Buttermilk is a very healthy alternative to butter and milk. 
Parmesan cheese makes a big flavor impact using just a little bit. Sharply flavored cheeses in moderation can really kick up a healthy diet because a little goes a long way!

PS this would be great with horseradish too, as Treklady suggested.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 2, 2008)

auntieshelly said:


> Hi Crankin ~   Try this healthy warm (or can be served chilled) red potato salad.  I do not have the exact measurements, but it always turns out great and is very popular.
> 
> Boil the potatoes in slightly salted water until fork-tender.  While potatoes boil, make the dressing.  In a large bowl, whisk together olive oil, lemon juice, finely chopped red onion, garlic, rosemary, fresh parsley or cilantro, salt and pepper to taste.  You may add other herbs, if you desire.  When potatoes are cooked, drain and let them cool slightly.  While still warm, cut potatoes in quarters or eighths (depending on size of potato) and immediately toss with dressing.  Let marinate a bit before serving. (Adjust salt, pepper, oil, lemon, to taste before serving.)  Serve warm, at room temperature or chilled.  You may add some chopped roasted red peppers for taste and color or my favorite -- add cooked green beans!  Healthy and Good!!



I've had this... its great.  I have also had it with hard boiled egg added--Also good...


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 2, 2008)

This is one of my favorite potato salad recipes: 

*Potato Salad with Vinaigrette Dressing*

3 pounds small red new potatoes, sliced 1/4 inch thick (12-15)
1/2 cup white wine vinegar
2 tbsp. olive oil
1 tbsp. lemon juice
2 tsp. sugar
2 tsp. dried oregano
1 tsp. Dijon mustard
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup finely chopped red onion
1/2 cup black olives, pitted and sliced (optional)

Bring large pot of lightly salted water to boil. Add potatoes. Return to a boil and cook 5-8 minutes or until potatoes are just tender. Drain well. Meanwhile, whisk together vinegar, olive oil, lemon juice, sugar, oregano, mustard, salt and pepper in a small bowl. Turn potatoes into a large plastic food-storage bag. Add onion and dressing to bag; seal. Set bag aside at room temperature for 2 to 3 hours, turning occasionally to distribute ingredients evenly. Add olives; toss gently to coat. Serve at once or refrigerate.

Note: Large red potatoes can also be used; cut the slices in half.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 2, 2008)

I love to steam them.  Either whole or sliced.  Olive oil, garlic, salt, pepper, a squeeze of lemon and some chives.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 3, 2008)

These are my daughter's absolute favorite red potatoes (unless I simply mash with milk and fat free sour cream).  They're quite rich tho ... guess that rules out "healthy" unless you modify the butter.  The chicken stock is not overpowering, but is just delicious.

Recipes at Penzeys Spices Parsley Potatoes


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Mar 4, 2008)

auntieshelly said:


> I agree, Celiac. Roasting red potatoes is another delicious way to prepare them. By using olive oil, they are healthy, too! My friend roasts the potatoes like you do only with lots of whole unpeeled garlic cloves. Before serving the potatoes, she squeezes each clove of roasted garlic onto the potatoes. YUM!! (I think I'm going to have roasted red potatoes and garlic for dinner tonight!!!)


 
Oooh I'm going to have to try that.  Thanks for the tip!


----------

